# My little male doesn't fly



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi, my little male who is an adult budgie doesn't fly. His feather have grown, they are not fully grow but he doesn't fly like other budgie. Today I took him off the cage. I was in the living room with my little prince and I put him on the floor and he keep walking towards so. I start moving in the living room and in order to walk or run faster he try to fly but would make like small flights ( spreading his wings and jumping) . I did this with him for several. He keep walking to me and I kiss him. When we both got a bit tired I sit down on the coach with him on my finger and I realized he was exhausted, gasping and bobbing his tail. And this last like 10 minutes but he didn't walk that much for gasping. I could even hear his breathing.
I wonder if this is something to worry about. Could he be having a heart illness? Or respiratory problem?

The other thing that worry me is his legs. It seems like weak legs. He is a small little guy so his tail is really important for him. It helps him to keep his balance. When he is stepping on my finger. He grabs my finger but his tail is close to my finger too.

If I walk with the cage from my room to any room from the house. He will loose balance and feel of perches, specially from the plastic one. Usually when he is sit down his foot are like close inward. It gives me the impression that his feet are week.

I don't know if this is unusual or not but sometimes when his preening himself, and he if fluffy his right leg looks like if his right let would get stuck inside his body so I see him making an effort to take it out like 6 seconds 

About his beak, I'm worried about the shape of his beak. I don't know if it is overgrown or not. He has less force in his beak compare to the female. 

I will try to upload pictures and videos tomorrow. I hope he would let me take him some in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've written about Bebito in the past and almost every thread has been about concerns about his physical or emotional health.

You were advised to rehome Bebito back in August.
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/363985-my-budgies-behavior-other-concerns.html

Do you have Bebito caged separately from Ibi at this time?

I'm confused as to why you still have plastic perches in his cage when you know natural wood perches in varying diameters are what are recommended.

Have you taken him to an Avian Vet for a thorough examination and diagnosis?
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

As you know, all people on the forum can do is speculate as to what Bebito's problems may be. If his feathers are not developing properly he may have french molt.

Seeing an Avian Vet and asking all your questions about Bebito's health and well-being would be the best thing for him at this point in time.

I hope you will make the effort to get him a complete examination, diagnosis and treatment plan. I'm wishing all the best for the little fellow.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Please take Deborah's expert advice to heart. Your concern is compelling but all the care in the world can't help a beloved pet
who need's more than we have to offer....:hug:


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *You've written about Bebito in the past and almost every thread has been about concerns about his physical or emotional health.
> 
> You were advised to rehome Bebito back in August.
> http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/363985-my-budgies-behavior-other-concerns.html
> ...


Thank you Deborah. I will reply to your post as soon as Bebito get his complete examination. Blessings 

I'm looking forward to it .. as on my latest post i mentioned i have already scheduled it for December  i just wanted to share what I observed today. I'm still interested in reading any reply even though they might be speculations.

I love him so much and he is so used to us. I'm happy to see his feathers have grown a lot. They are not completely full. He is eating properly and he has gained weight. Since I got him from the pet store I can see now a different budgie pretty healthy. There are some issues that still concerns me ( the one posted) and I'll be talking about them with the avian vet.

Thanks for all your advices and sorry if I post so much about his health. If I do, is because I consider this as one of the most friendly and reliable forum about budgies. I have learn a lot here. I do understand that the best now is getting him a full examination and that is already scheduled.

God bless you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Jonah said:


> Please take Deborah's expert advice to heart. Your concern is compelling but all the care in the world can't help a beloved pet
> who need's more than we have to offer....:hug:


Thanks for your lovely words. I will take Deborah's expert advice. She has been pretty helpful. She is always here when I need her. I have schedule the vet check for December. I'm looking forward for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Damag, I'm glad that you have a vet appointment scheduled for Bebito at this time! Hopefully the veterinarian will be able to ensure that all is well with him, or, if not, suggest ways you can help him to be stronger. 

I hope to hear back from you after the appointment!

If I had to guess, the best case scenario is that he has poor stamina whereas he also may have French moult, as Deborah mentioned. 

Best wishes! :hug:


----------

